# Opthamolgy



## kishacajun (Mar 12, 2009)

Need help with coding Opthamolgy...new to coding this speciality...any help, cheat sheets, handouts, etc whould be a big help...thanks


----------



## sthibo (Mar 15, 2009)

*Ophthalmology Coding*

I do ophthalmology coding and have found the Quick Coder by Ingenix to be very helpful. If you also code procedures, the Ophthalmology Coding Companion would also be an excellent choice.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 16, 2009)

In addition to the above references, the American Academy of Ophthalmology is a good resource. Check if your physician is a member.


----------



## kishacajun (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks for all responses


----------

